# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ronnie Coleman pics for BigKev

## ibiza69

these pics were taken in rio about 3 weeks ago. All i have to say is DAMN!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## ibiza69

2

----------


## ibiza69

3

----------


## ibiza69

were's the gh gut?

----------


## ibiza69

5

----------


## ibiza69

6

----------


## ibiza69

7

----------


## ibiza69

8

----------


## ibiza69

holy shit look at dem hams!!!!

----------


## bizznach

OMG

----------


## mr grizzly

damn!

----------


## homoghost

Crazy, man!

----------


## testprop

f**** awesome esp the workout pics!

ronnnie is da man! unbelievable...

----------


## berry

how do they f g do it? awesome,hes even bigger damm

----------


## palme

Who said Cutler was better?

----------


## Massive G

They said it was close last year between him and Cutler, but I did not see it that way.
Ronnie is da man....he will win until he retires-nuff said..........
No wonder JAY is sitting out the Olympia this year..... :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## RageControl

That mass is unreal . I cant help but ask myself when is this going to stop? It seems mass is taking over bb'ng . Pros are going to have to practically kill themselves to get size like that. If this trend continues whats it going to be like 10 - 20 years from now?  :Don't know:

----------


## bigkev

holy shit! i have tried to tell everyone that big ron is the man, but very few seem to listen! thanks ibiza!!!!!!

----------


## mando

bring on jay !!!!!!!!

----------


## FHSAA CHaMP

how does he wipe his ass?

----------


## mando

fhsaa champ , bro ask him next time u see him lol !!

----------


## FHSAA CHaMP

lolol, I think it'd be a funny sight watching him try to wipe his ass. But I'll pass on asking, I enjoy being alive  :Smilie:

----------


## Lmg2701

Damn I'm gonna be the black sheep but I still think Jay should have won. I'm not taking anything from ronnie cuz he's a monster but Jay had the better legs and a lot more definition in his abs. He unlike most of the rest did not look pregnant. Yes ronnie's back is unfuckin believable but all in all i think jay beat him.

----------


## The French Curler

Whoa, looks gigantic! He doesn't look as cut as he used to be, but I don't know if these pictures are from a competition or not. But GOD! His mass actually makes him look like he's 5'2 in height!

----------


## The French Curler

Hey, he's really big, but how come he's using only 30 pounds for curls?

----------


## mike2112

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *Hey, he's really big, but how come he's using only 30 pounds for curls?*


it was a demonstration bro...and no it's an off season picture...

----------

